
REI to sell sprawling new and unused headquarters to shift to remote work - helloworld
https://www.cnn.com/2020/08/13/business/rei-sell-campus-coronavirus-trnd/index.html
======
chives_yo
I know personally at least two employees who left REI when they announced
plans to move to these headquarters a few years back. Then, remote work wasn't
an option for employees and they didn't want to have to start commuting
through Bellevue traffic (previous location was in Kent) or move to Bellevue
(a significantly more expensive area). The attitude seemed to be that the
wealthier people in upper management made the decision to move at the expense
of "regular" employees. Glad for their current employees that this is
happening, but it seems a little late.

------
refresher
Assuming more and more large corporations begin to do this, is there a
particular sector that can take advantage of all of these empty office
buildings?

